# 2011 Super Six HM Vs Scott addict R1



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I place an order for my Super six 3 months ago and still nothing... so I'm not sure if I should wait any longer or look for another bike

My question to the group it’s what do you think about the Scott Addict r1 compare to the Super Six. I'm looking for a fast but comfortable machine.

Please help


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

What size frame are you? On the extremes of the frame size spectrum? As a warranty replacement I ordered a 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod a month ago and got it last week. It's a 52-cm frame. At the LBS, the manager told me he has another customer that ordered a 58-cm frame (same bike) about 5 months ago and he's still waiting for it to come in. The manager told me production in Taiwan is very slow and (according to the manager) Cannondale made some production management changes to try to resolve the situation (this is just hearsay). 

As for the ride, I've ridden the 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod twice. Compared to my prior 2009 SuperSix, it's noticeably more comfortable and yet more "lively", very responsive and tracks nicely into sharp turns. Stiff, yet not as stiff as the SystemSix (I don't think any bike can ever beat the stiffness of the SystemSix). 

Never ridden Scott so can't compare.


----------



## Supercervelo (Apr 25, 2008)

I order a 54 Frame set


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Supercervelo said:


> I order a 54 Frame set


You're certainly in the "average" frame size range that they should have inventory in the pipeline. 3 months is a long time (compare my 1-month wait for a 52-cm). I would call your LBS (relay my wait time for a 52) and ask your LBS to speak to their local 'Dale rep to see WTF is going on.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

What's Taiwan have to do with Cannondale now?
Didn't they already shift to being made in China instead of Taiwan?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I ordered a 48cm for my wife and I had to wait over eight months for team edition.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

skygodmatt said:


> What's Taiwan have to do with Cannondale now?
> Didn't they already shift to being made in China instead of Taiwan?


My 2010 HM is outa China as other other peoples. I think the info the op is getting is wrong and hearsay.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Devastator said:


> My 2010 HM is outa China as other other peoples. I think the info the op is getting is wrong and hearsay.


I thought Cannondale's frame production facility was in Taichung, Taiwan. Since when did Cannondale produce Hi-Mods in China??


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> I thought Cannondale's frame production facility was in Taichung, Taiwan. Since when did Cannondale produce Hi-Mods in China??



Look at the sticker "hidden" under your BB and on the inside leg of your fork near the dropout....China, it is


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

trauma-md said:


> Look at the sticker "hidden" under your BB and on the inside leg of your fork near the dropout....China, it is


Yep. That's why I mentioned that. 
I rode a 2011 Supersix and loved it. 

Hey China is not necessarily a bad thing. The $5000 Cervelo R5 is made there and it's a wonderful bike just like my R3. The thing that gets me is that these Chinese carbon frames cost $300 to make and bike companies charge you $5000. One hell of a margin. 

I bought a $400 carbon frame direct from China and it's a 14.5 pound satisfactory ride. 
The only way I will pay $5k large for a frame- is if it's a handmade American Ti custom craftsman built one. Definitely NOT a cut a paste "crack me" in two years purchase.

I think riders have WAY too much money laying around if they are shelling out that cashola for such a fragile item. That's not what racing is about.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> I thought Cannondale's frame production facility was in Taichung, Taiwan. Since when did Cannondale produce Hi-Mods in China??


Since 2010. When Pacific bought them sometime in 2008 they were making them in Taiwan. Dorel Industries owns Pacific bike and then they shifted into Central China area in early 2010 I believe. No doubt due to more profits as Dorel Industries is a Canadian company that imports baby strollers from China to sell at Walmart. They are HUGE.
That's a stigma that Cannondale doesn't want to be associated with. Their motorcycle manufacturing endeavor really did them in. 

I really think Cannondale Supersix's are great riding bikes. Perhaps the shift into China may be better for you-the buyer. They really LAG big time on warranty replacements right now. It's bad. But once they ramp it up they will be a great competitor much the same as Cervelo, Trek, Specialized and the like.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

trauma-md said:


> Look at the sticker "hidden" under your BB and on the inside leg of your fork near the dropout....China, it is


Yes, the "Made in China" sticker on the inside leg of the Hi-Mod fork indeed is there ... but that's not a revelation to me. The Slice Premium+ fork from my 2006 Six13 displayed the identical "Made in China" sticker (certainly pre-Dorel). 

But the revelation (to me) is the "Made in China" sticker placed atop the "BB30" graphic of the frame. That's news to me ...  I will ask a local Cannondale rep to confirm.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cannondale carbon forks have been coming out of Asia long before DOREL came onto the scene. This is NOT speculation, this info is from the guys at the Cannondale Tech dept in Bedford. 
Currant Cannondale boxes have "Ideal Bikes" printed on them. Ideal Bikes is a Taiwan assembly plant that sources carbon frames from different companies. However the Bedford customer service reps say that the Super Six is being assembled in Bedford. I would like to hear the definitive answer as to where the carbon road frames are actually being made.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale OEM the fork from Kinesis long before they got bought and I just received my super six and I believed they are assembled in PA since they have to wait for the frame coming from Asia.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Who's fabricating the carbon road frames??? Someone out there lurking knows....


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> But the revelation (to me) is the "Made in China" sticker placed atop the "BB30" graphic of the frame. That's news to me ...  I will ask a local Cannondale rep to confirm.



Yep, that means Made in China. Started with the Synapse, then the Slice TT, and so on....


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

trauma-md said:


> Yep, that means Made in China. Started with the Synapse, then the Slice TT, and so on....


I think I've figured this out. Dorel issued a press release on April 2, 2009 after acquiring Cannondale (i'm having trouble linking it here) that basically says what the Bedford, Pennsylvania facility would do going forward (basically, "final bicycle and Headshok assembly", testing and quality control, bicycle warranty repair, customer service, and sales) and what the Taichung, Taiwan facility would do going forward ("manufacturing oversight"). I think the public perception at the time of the announcement (as manifested on this forum a couple of years ago) was that the frame production would take place in Taiwan. Upon closer inspection, the Dorel press release cryptically reads: "• Taichung, Taiwan (for coordination of sourcing, testing and quality of Asian suppliers/partners)". And where are the "Asian suppliers/partners" located? Dorel doesn't say, but now I know.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale OEM the fork from Kinesis long before they got bought and I just received my super six and I believed they are assembled in PA since they have to wait for the frame coming from Asia.


yes they wait for the frame only.... from Asia...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It makes so much sense to me now. Zamboni was talking to me about a conversation he had with the Cannondale customer service agent in Conneticut. He was told that Cannondale was waiting for the bikes from their suppliers. Now, one of our colleagues reports that a company called Ideal Bikes manufacturers the bikes for Cannondale.

So from the posts, I gather that Cannondale no longer has any "manufacturing capability." It, instead, outsources the production of its bikes to various contractors in China. 

Could this be the cause of the delays in obtaining bikes in a reasonable time frame? I waited from March to Oct/Nov. Zamboni waited from July to March. Briko just got his bike (I think a five six months wait?). We're probably waiting as the suppliers turn out bikes for Cannondale and other "Bike companies?" I'm speculating that it's the normal mode of operation for many bike brands (Specialized, Trek, Giant, Fuji, De Rosa, etc.). If Trek or Specialized can get me a bike replacement in a reasonable time, why can't Cannondale? Uhh.......

chl


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Cannondale out source their MFG to other frame MFG in Asia and that is the main cause why we have to wait so long for the frame to arrive.
The only MFG still made their frame in US is Trek and only high end Madone models, most of other MFG had move their production over sea several years ago.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CHL said:


> It makes so much sense to me now. Zamboni was talking to me about a conversation he had with the Cannondale customer service agent in Conneticut. He was told that Cannondale was waiting for the bikes from their suppliers. Now, one of our colleagues reports that a company called Ideal Bikes manufacturers the bikes for Cannondale.
> 
> So from the posts, I gather that Cannondale no longer has any "manufacturing capability." It, instead, outsources the production of its bikes to various contractors in China.
> 
> ...



Agreed kinda bullshit, Trek has a warehouse in CA, and my buddy was able to get a bike from Trek in 6 days. If you want one of there hand made in the US bike with custom colors I think the wait was around a month. So it really makes you wonder wth is up with Cdale.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Ordered my bike the first week of Oct. and got it 3 weeks later. And I was told I'd probably get it sometime in November. Got to me quickly!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Wicked2006 said:


> Ordered my bike the first week of Oct. and got it 3 weeks later. And I was told I'd probably get it sometime in November. Got to me quickly!


You luck out.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I did luck out no doubt! I'm thankful too!


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

CHL said:


> It makes so much sense to me now. Zamboni was talking to me about a conversation he had with the Cannondale customer service agent in Conneticut. He was told that Cannondale was waiting for the bikes from their suppliers. Now, one of our colleagues reports that a company called Ideal Bikes manufacturers the bikes for Cannondale.
> 
> So from the posts, I gather that Cannondale no longer has any "manufacturing capability." It, instead, outsources the production of its bikes to various contractors in China.
> 
> ...


 Same factory that manufactures Cervelo and Specialized does the Cannondales too.
Dale and Cervelo get along just fine but they they have to work extra hard to keep Speci at arms length-they have a habit of snooping around and using ideas of competitor's unreleased products as their own.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> Same factory that manufactures Cervelo and Specialized does the Cannondales too.
> Dale and Cervelo get along just fine but they they have to work extra hard to keep Speci at arms length-they have a habit of snooping around and using ideas of competitor's unreleased products as their own.



hum.. the specilaized LBS here told me that specialized has their own factory in Taiwan??


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Lil Dale said:


> Same factory that manufactures Cervelo and Specialized does the Cannondales too.
> Dale and Cervelo get along just fine but they they have to work extra hard to keep Speci at arms length-they have a habit of snooping around and using ideas of competitor's unreleased products as their own.


No. That's not true as of yet. All Specialized frames are still made in Taiwan. 

As far as stealing ideas, that's not exclusive to Specialized. Cervelo lost a lawsuit with Canyon bikes recently over their R3 seat tube which they "borrowed". They had to develop BBright as a result. 

It seems like every bike manufacturer takes ideas from others. All the frames we ride today were invented as the "safety bike" from many years ago. All the companies stole that over time.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Above I posted that Ideal Bike "assembles" Cannondales, (they do not manufacture carbon frames) they are an assembly plant. I "think" the Cannondale carbon frames are manufactured in China. Bedford still claims to fully assemble Headshocks and the Super Six.
And some other Taiwan facility that specializes in alloy frames is welding up the CAAD10's.
I have been speaking to a guy in Taiwan thru e-mail that claims to have insider Taiwan based Cannondale info. I'm buying some components from him. He has been doing business in Taiwan for (10) years and is originally from N. America. He has no reason to make this stuff up. I'm not buying Cannondale gear from him.
I have always understood that Merida (the largest shareholder of Specialized stock) actually manufacturers Specialized frames right there in their Taiwan facility.
However.............if you look at Ideal Bike's web links they are claiming to have some sort of involvement with Specialized. Possibly they are doing some assembly work for Specialized just like they do for Cannondale? 

http://www.idealbike.com.tw/en/index.html

http://www.idealbike.com.tw/en/html/partner.html


----------

